# Import photos from a plugged-in camera with PTP support



## alexj (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi everyone, i've seen a new update, but i was a little confused (I'm Mac) it mentions it's for Android, does this mean it's not available for IOS, or it has only just become available for Android, which is why it's not mentioned that it's already available for IOS.

I also read - 

< Connect your Android mobile device with the DSLR camera using a supported USB OTG cable. >

I wondered if it IS the case that we can now do this on IOS has anyone successfully purchased a supported USB OTG cable for iphone 7+ - if so, i'd love to get one.

I'd love to try this new feature. Hope to hear from you.

kind regards
Alex


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 1, 2016)

Use this in conjunction with the cable that came with your DSLR camera. Lightning to USB Camera Adapter


----------



## alexj (Dec 10, 2016)

SUPER! Thank you Rikk!


----------



## alexj (Dec 12, 2016)

I got the cable, but now i'm just faced with USB to USB


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 12, 2016)

That's why you need to buy that adapter Rikk mentioned...


----------



## alexj (Dec 16, 2016)

Think i've bought the wrong cable, let me get back to the Apple store.


----------

